# Happy Birthday Michele



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Hope you had a great day. :whoo:


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Thanks, Dave. We will celebrate my bday on Sunday. The kids cook me a great meal and then we will cheer on our team - GO GIANTS. We have the most amazing bakery here and I'm deciding between a carrot cake or Napolean cake. Maybe one of each, because they are just too good to choose.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

That sounds great, what's your address?


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Yes one of each!!!! It is your birthday after all. Happy Birthday!!!!! Hope your kids spoil you with tons of extra hugs and attention.


----------

